#ubuntu-pk 2013-07-26
<mym> hi
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-25
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hmm...
<lubmil> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 30.76°C, Lekkie zachmurzenie, 1004 hPa, wsch. 02:15:30, zach. 16:12:50, wiatr 6.2 m/s (130°), wilg. 70%
<lubmil> .p Polska
<ChanSeba> Warsaw, PL: 26.33°C, Umiarkowany deszcz, 1016 hPa, wsch. 04:47:45, zach. 20:36:15, wiatr 2.6 m/s (270°), wilg. 57%
<lubmil> .p Rosja
<ChanSeba> Moscow, RU: 23.66°C, Rozproszone chmury, 1017 hPa, wsch. 03:23:51, zach. 19:47:02, wiatr 2 m/s (320°), wilg. 73%
<ChiefJustice> I'm back
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-26
<Whyte> hi everyone!
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> kilos
<lubmil> KilOS
<Kilos> yes?
<lubmil> Kill Operating System :)
<Kilos> lol
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl kil
<ChanSeba> kile
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl kill
<ChanSeba> zabić
<lub`> http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_VbDC45MR5YDl3eV0Zm4DePJmZF3IXG1K.jpg
<lub`> linux is brutal
<Kilos> what broke
<Researcher> Hello everyone.
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i am back
<Researcher> hi dear Kilos
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> yay hellooooo Researcher
<Researcher> hi kilos
<Researcher> sorry bro i was out of town
<Kilos> was worried you gave up
<Researcher> veryyyy far
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> no no
<Researcher> i never gave up but my mobile broadband was a big issue
<Researcher> i am home now
<Kilos> please tell me in advance next time
<Researcher> yes yes i already told to rhct to inform you and also told to pavlushka
<Researcher> as i mentioned earlier that my sister wedding i have to make arrangements
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> but now i am back
<Kilos> also in todays world one never knows where the next bomb is going off so of course one worries
<Kilos> wb
<Researcher> yeah yeah :) i m sorry i made u lil worried
<Researcher> thanks
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> we can go ahead with fixing things
<Researcher> ofcourse
<Kilos> LC and canonical are happy
<Researcher> now i am full time available till august 25
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> everyday like before
<Kilos> yay
<Kilos> what do you know about bzr
<Kilos> wb pavlushka
<Researcher> bzr i heard this nick first time
<Researcher> hi pavlushka
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i am back pavlushka
<Kilos> bazaar for building websites
<Researcher> ohh yeah i know that bazaar
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> how much hosting space have you got
<Kilos> can you host two aites
<Researcher> 10 GB enough ?
<Kilos> sites
<pavlushka> Hello Researcher with lovely eyes, :p
<pavlushka> Thanks Kilos !
<Researcher> i can host many websites
<Researcher> hehehe thanks pavlushka
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> these are important sites man
<Researcher> well i have paid until 2017
<Kilos> ubuntu-bd.org and ubuntu-pk.org
<Researcher> thats not a big deal
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i can host both of them
<Kilos> wonderful
<Researcher> even i can protect them against the ddos attacks
<Kilos> we can sort the wiki pages so they teach people the right way to get involved in ubuntu worldwide
<Kilos> then when the sites are built i will get the domains to show the sites and from the sites you can visit the wikis
<Kilos> so all systems go for us
<Kilos> canonical and LC were friendly and helpful
<Researcher> cool
<Kilos> anyway did you have a good rest
<Kilos> old pretty eyes
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> Kilos do i look like old
<Researcher> ?
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> no
<Kilos> young pretty eyes
<Researcher> tnx
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> ive unfollowed on fb
<Kilos> i hate facebook
<Researcher> heheh
<Researcher> i just keep facebook for my wife
<Researcher> she is crazy for facebook
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> all the photos eat data
<Kilos> then she fits in with the rest of asia
<Researcher> lol
<Kilos> pavlushka expect a guy from india to join bd
<Researcher> wow
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> he wants to join a group
<Researcher> this is great
<Kilos> nick is chile
<Kilos> i want the whole worlds ubuntu peeps to be on friendly terms
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> great great
<Kilos> we ban troublemakers
<Researcher> cool
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i do the same
<Kilos> :D
<Kilos> people let the ruling peeps make their decisions for them
<Kilos> i believe we are all equal, only some have more money
<Researcher> yeah true
<Kilos> take the money away and see who is the strongest and most resourceful
<Researcher> true
<Researcher> Kilos u were in SA telekom
<Kilos> yes
<Researcher> i was surprise and curious to know what was your responsiblities
<Kilos> you welcome
<Kilos> i have nothing to hide
<Researcher> yes tell me :D
<pavlushka> Kilos: how come you know about chile?
<Kilos> he came to za looking for help to find where to fnd dev group
<Kilos> do you know him pavlushka
<Kilos> i told you i know everything, except what i have forgotten
<pavlushka> I was a bit advising him/her.
<Kilos> great
<Kilos> i told him/her to join bd
<Kilos> hehe
<pavlushka> Kilos: ok, so you like the NSA?
<Researcher> my fav is NSA :p
<Kilos> the usa secrity crooks
<pavlushka> :D
<pavlushka> yep
<Researcher> but you know i know couple of peeps from romania and poland who trouble the NSA many times
<Kilos> i hate the evil yanks leaders
<Kilos> all satanists
<Researcher> NSA is just made to spy
<Researcher> hi lubmil
<Researcher> i love this polish guy lubmil
<Kilos> wb lubmil
<Researcher> he is regular even he use translate to talk to us
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i like his spirit
<lubmil> hej Researcher
<Researcher> hej lubmil
<Researcher> :)
<lubmil> !pk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: już już wykurwiam do kuchni po kawę
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> Kilos so tell me about your past job
<Researcher> SA telekom
<Kilos> i was an electronics technician
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> wowwwwwww
<Researcher> you are electronics technician
<Kilos> built telex exchanges
<Researcher> amazing
<Kilos> and fixed telex machines
<Researcher> wow
<Researcher> you are geek bro
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> http://mileyssignificantblog.blogspot.com/
<Kilos> thats what is left of my blog
<Kilos> deleted it all at one stage
<Kilos> and this is my new one http://kilosubuntu.blogspot.com
<Researcher> wow
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> now you know lots about me
<Researcher> Kilos when to setup the websites ?
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> it will take some time building them
<Researcher> yes ofcourse
<Kilos> pavlushka has guys that can help for bd
<Researcher> but i want to setup the cpanel accounts for them
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> thats what i am asking
<Kilos> does bazaar have that
<Kilos> or is that host related
<Kilos> i have to go eat. wbb
<Researcher> ok bro
<Researcher> eat them i will install bazaar for it.
<Researcher> thats not a big problem
<Researcher> :D
<pavlushka> :D :E
<Researcher> LD
<Researcher> yo yo pavlushka
<Researcher> where u trolling
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> Researcher: in the whole sub-continent, :p
<Researcher> pavlushka dont tell me you are scannign for roots
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> Researcher hhere is the basic idea for the sites
<Kilos> http://ubuntu-africa.info
<Researcher> lemme check bro
<Kilos> the code is available so can just be changed to suit you guys
<Kilos> oh no this one
<Kilos> https://ubuntu-za.org
<Kilos> but they both made with bzr and nikola
<Researcher> well this is html website
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> i can download the whole web
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> well this is really simple
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> i have some thing more better in my brain
<Researcher> but anyways
<Kilos> and i think we leave out the facebook stuff on the sites and maybe leave it in the wiki pages
<Researcher> we can start with this example
<Researcher> hahaha
<Researcher> Kilos you are the real facebook hater
<Researcher> :D
 * pavlushka thinks the same
<Kilos> if facebook was of any use to promote ubuntu then it would be better maybe
<Researcher> thats the spirit
<Researcher> we will definitely made the web app for the facebook
<Researcher> to let the people join
<Researcher> we need the webstatics too
<Researcher> so that we can see the progress
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> but now people sit there and know nothing about how wide the ubuntu community actually is
<Researcher> yeah i understand that
<pavlushka> Kilos: there is an official Ubuntu page in FB too, and I am there too, but agrees with you mostly
<Researcher> but see people who do facebook whole day can be a good contributor for ubuntu
<Kilos> haha @ the mostly
<Kilos> yes if we can pull them in to promote ubuntu and help grow it then thats great
<pavlushka> Researcher: FB wastes more data and time, less productive for work
<pavlushka> but good for socializing
<Kilos> yeah
<pavlushka> Researcher: I only check FB for the Ubuntu posts but get distracted by my friends posts and when I realize, hours gone, :p
<Kilos> haha
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> pavlushka this is sooo political behaviour
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> the thing is to lure those who want to do more for ubuntu and even end up being ubuntu members here
<pavlushka> Researcher: Great, then I'll be up for vote soon, :P
<Kilos> not only those that use ubuntu because its virus free
<Kilos> i want to see many applications for ubuntu membership from asia
<pavlushka> Kilos:like to add, mostly the people uses GNU/Linux who know about the system more or less, and with that knowledge they able to keep the windows virus free, so virus issue is long gone in that case.
<pavlushka> Its the freedom to use the system which really counts, :)
<Kilos> well whatever the reasons, we want community builders
<Kilos> and of course its free
<Kilos> windows is expensive
<pavlushka> Kilos: and the user is in-control of the system :)
<Kilos> yes
<pavlushka> I meant in-control by freedom and yes free as well, :p
<pavlushka> Kilos: and yes we are on it, to spread the butter of Ubuntu over the system bread, :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> anyway keep your wiki pages up to date
<pavlushka> Kilos: I am a little lazy on that , didn't get much time after running after users, :p , I confess.
<Kilos> just do it
<Kilos> before dec i want to see you apply for membership
<Kilos> Researcher could maybe even get it now
<pavlushka> oh that reminds me, Researcher , where did you go to on your honeymoon, ha?
<Researcher> i will be going to northen pakistan
<Researcher> the best and puresh locations in the world
<Researcher> have plan to visit china by road
<Researcher> and also k2 and mounteverest
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> lil short of money
<Researcher> but i will fix some ubuntu servers on the go
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> lol
<Researcher> Kilos money is never a problem for me because i am technical
<Researcher> i can earn even on streets
<Researcher> :D
<Kilos> yeah looks like it
<Researcher> guys with due sorry i have to leave for a family dinner :D
<Researcher> join you back soon after filling my tummy with lot of bbq food
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> brb
<Kilos> enjoy
 * pavlushka drooling
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-27
<Kilos> morning pk peeps
<MaxMind> hi res
<Researcher> Good morning
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> o/
<Researcher> hi MaxMind
 * Researcher slaps MaxMind around a bit with a large trout
<Kilos> hi Researcher MaxMind i go do chores. wbb. you guys be good
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> ok ok
<Researcher> i am in office
<Researcher> ill be back
<Researcher> brb
<lubmil> dzień
<Researcher> hi hi hi hi
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> anyone home
<zmeu> Acceptez tous les paiements
<zmeu> et développez votre activité
<zmeu> avec nos solutions.
<Researcher> hi hi hi h8i zmeu
<Researcher> :D
<zmeu> hy
<Researcher> buna
<Researcher> cum esti ?
<Researcher> :D
<zmeu> hahahahaha
<zmeu> hahahahaha
<zmeu> hahahahaha
<Researcher> bine ?
<Researcher> nu ?
<zmeu> da
<Researcher> eu sunt pakistani
<Researcher> studenta de limba romana
<Researcher> :D
<zmeu> lol
<Researcher> meu paaaaa
 * Researcher runsss
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> esti romana ?
<zmeu> da
<zmeu> =)
<Researcher> tu ce faci ?
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> bucharest ?
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> eu priten de pritenzi
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> i know some romanian
<Researcher> :D
<zmeu> :D
<Researcher> i hope you like my skill
<Researcher> :D
<zmeu> share girls
<Researcher> sorry no sharing
<Researcher> :p
<zmeu> you have friends who buying bouncers
<zmeu> ?
<Researcher> lol
<Researcher> now days no one buy bouncers
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> yes if you give me 10 beers i will work as a bouncer for one night
<Researcher> :P~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<zmeu> :)))
<zmeu> I'm develop platform for bouncers
<zmeu> all customers can change reverse on the website
<zmeu> ....
<Researcher> hehehe
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> nice
<Researcher> try znc
<Researcher> they already solve your problem and developed a nice web interface
<zmeu> znc im use
<zmeu> but for reverse
<zmeu> you cant use znc
<zmeu> lol
<zmeu> :)))
<zmeu> where are you
<Researcher> i am here
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> you can add the reverse in znc
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> znc modules can be add perl script
<Researcher> :D
<zmeu> invoice? others?
<zmeu> ...
<zmeu> ;p
<Researcher> yes billing section can be add in bootstrap theme
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> billing can be done with whmcs
<Researcher> :p
<Researcher> :D
<Researcher> brb boss is calling
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<Kilos> hi lubmil Researcher
<Kilos> ive been busy outside all day so been afk
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 20.56°C, Pochmurno z przejaśnieniami, 1013 hPa, wsch. 05:13:55, zach. 20:54:02, wiatr 4.63 m/s (314°), wilg. 92%
<Kilos> Researcher you sleeping already
<Kilos> ?
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-28
<Researcher> wb tacod
<Researcher> glad to see you here
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> thanks for joining in here
<tacod> you're welcome. I'm gonna add this channel to my auto-join.
<Researcher> sure bro
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> hi Kilos
<Researcher> good morning
<Researcher> wb
<Researcher> hi tacod
<Researcher> :)
<Kilos> hi Researcher and other peeps
<QA> Kilos: By the way, pavlushka on freenode told me "tell kilos that due to net line issue I was not getting his messages about what he was asking me to do but know I see checking the logs, even the logs were unavailable at that moment, :(" 9 hours, 4 minutes and 37 seconds ago
<lubmil> dzień
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<lubmil> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 31.82°C, Rozproszone chmury, 1007 hPa, wsch. 02:17:21, zach. 16:10:53, wiatr 5.1 m/s (180°), wilg. 66%
<zmeu> nigga in paris
<zmeu> Kilos: you're developer
<Kilos> nope
<Kilos> im too stupid for that
<zmeu> :>
<zmeu> do you know how much ipv6 are accepted in this network per cidr
<Kilos> no sorry, Researcher should
<zmeu> Researcher: sleep
<zmeu> Current Version: Textual 5.2.10 (Git Reference: 160309.15-5-gbeded18-devid)
<zmeu> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-xap1/v/t1.0-9/fr/cp0/e15/q65/13669170_100429257069353_6738420782974086083_n.jpg?efg=eyJpIjoiYiJ9&oh=0a63eebd0b89621ffb36365296f23cc4&oe=58144F80&__gda__=1479303755_84b08c4dec8dd32371b5f4ab7f71ee7c
<Kilos> Researcher you here?
<pavlushka> Hello SalimBinHamd !
<pavlushka> QA seen Researcher
<QA> pavlushka: Researcher was last seen 9 hours, 55 minutes and 23 seconds ago in #ubuntu-pk on freenode [2016-07-28 07:33:30 UTC], and has been online on freenode since 2016-07-26 16:10:45 UTC
<tacod> ping
<Kilos> hi tacod
<tacod> hola Kilos
<tacod> how are we doing today?
<Kilos> ok ty and you
<Kilos> waiting for Researcher to wake up
<tacod> I'm alright, just trying to fight the darkness today.
<Kilos> whew
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-29
<Kilos> hi Researcher and others
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<Kilos> hi mustu lubmil
<mustu> hi Kilos
<lubmil> hej Kilos
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-30
<Whyte> hi-all :-)
<lubmil> dzień
<lubmil> !dk
<ChanSeba> lubmil: smacznej kawy! :)
<lubmil> .t
<ChanSeba> Sun, 31 Jul 2016 00:02:31 CEST
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en i już Niedziela.
<ChanSeba> and already Sunday.
 * lubmil listens to: The Tremeloes - Once On A Sunday Morning
#ubuntu-pk 2016-07-31
<Researcher> good morning
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> Hello everyone.
<Researcher> hi Whyte
<Researcher> welcome back
<Researcher> :D
<Whyte> hey buddy :-))
<Whyte> Thank you :-)
<Researcher> hi zmeu
<Researcher> :)
<Researcher> wb Whyte
<Researcher> whatsup guys
<Researcher> hi RajRajRaj
<Researcher> welcome dude
<RajRajRaj> Hi
<RajRajRaj> Ty
<Researcher> hi zaki
<Researcher> salaam
<Researcher> u there zaki ?
<FaisalDurrani> :)
<FaisalDurrani> salaam all
<FaisalDurrani> hello everyone
<FaisalDurrani> Hej
<FaisalDurrani> :)
<FaisalDurrani> I am cousin of Researcher
<RajRajRaj> FaisalDurrani: really?
<lubmil> dzień
<FaisalDurrani> salaam
<FaisalDurrani> hello everyone
<Kilos> hi FaisalDurrani lub
<Kilos> oh lubmil quit
<lubmil> hej Kilos
<lubmil> /quit
<Kilos> hi lubmil
<Kilos> my tab complete did not work
<FaisalDurrani> hey lubmil
<FaisalDurrani> :)
<FaisalDurrani> ./whois FaisalDurrani
<FaisalDurrani> hello Mr. Kilos
<lubmil> cześć FaisalDurrani
<FaisalDurrani> Zeeshan told me about you
<FaisalDurrani> czesc
<Kilos> oh, i hope it was all good stuff he said
<Kilos> hehe
<lubmil> ,p Pakistan
<Kilos> Researcher ping
<lubmil> .p Pakistan
<ChanSeba> Islamabad, PK: 32.9°C, Zamglenia, 1003 hPa, wsch. 02:19:31, zach. 16:08:25, wiatr 5.1 m/s (130°), wilg. 66%
<lubmil> óh
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 25.49°C, Lekkie zachmurzenie, 1012 hPa, wsch. 05:19:37, zach. 20:47:57, wiatr 2.31 m/s (214.516°), wilg. 50%
<FaisalDurrani> jestem dobry
<FaisalDurrani> :)
<lubmil> :)
<lubmil> jesteś lepszy
<lubmil> .c 32.9-25.49
<ChanSeba> 32.9-25.49 = 7.41
<lubmil> wiecej o 7.41°C
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en raj
<ChanSeba> Paradise
<lubmil> ParadiseParadiseParadise
<khizar> hi every body
<Kilos> hi khizar
<khizar> thanks for reply
<khizar> my problem has solved
<Kilos> glad that you can join us
<Kilos> hopefully Researcher can join us this week
<khizar> INSHALLAH
<RajRajRaj> lubmil:
<RajRajRaj> Lol
<lubmil> rajrajraj:)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :pl :en lubmil
<ChanSeba> lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en lub milk
<ChanSeba> or milk
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: how old r u
<lubmil> 54
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl milk
<ChanSeba> mleko
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: married?
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl married?
<ChanSeba> żonaty?
<lubmil> nie
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale dzieciaty
<ChanSeba> but dzieciaty
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: why?
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale mam syna
<ChanSeba> but I have a son
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: how
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en normalnie, sam sobie urodziłem ;>
<ChanSeba> typically, myself I was born ;>
<lubmil> http://lubmil.w.interiowo.pl/synek/kamilek.jpg
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: r u gay
<lubmil> nie ;<
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: who is him
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl who is him
<ChanSeba> kto go
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en moja była dziewczyna
<ChanSeba> my ex-girlfriend
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: that person looks like a boy
<lubmil> .tr :en :pl  that person looks like a boy
<ChanSeba>  ten człowiek wygląda jak chłopiec
<Kilos> night all
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en tak, bo to jest chłopiec
<ChanSeba> Yes, because it's a boy
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how can a boy be your girl friend lubmil
<ChanSeba> jak chłopiec może być twoja dziewczyna lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to jest mój syn
<ChanSeba> this is my son
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl oh
<ChanSeba> oj
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl translator said he is your girl friend hahahaha
<ChanSeba> tłumacz powiedział, że on swoją dziewczynę хахахаха
<lubmil> ee
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl who is your wife lubmil
<ChanSeba> kto żona lubmil
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en nie mam żony
<ChanSeba> I have no wife
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en przecież aby mieć dziecko nie trzeba mieć żony
<ChanSeba> after all, the child must not have wives
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to nie ma w ogóle nic wspólnego ;>
<ChanSeba> this has nothing to do ;>
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl what is your age lubmil
<ChanSeba> jaki jest twój wiek lubmil
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: 54
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl u said 54. How can u be 54
<ChanSeba> u powiedział 54. Jak może być 54
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl that child looks like 12 years old
<ChanSeba> to dziecko wygląda jak 12 lat
<lubmil> normalnie, 1962 rocznik
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en to stare zdjęcie, gdy miał 12 lat - zgadłeś
<ChanSeba> this is an old picture, when he was 12 years old - you guessed it
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en teraz on ma już 25 lat
<ChanSeba> now it's 25 years old
<lubmil> 1991
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil me too born in 1991
<ChanSeba> lubmil ja też urodził się w 1991 roku
<lubmil> :)
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how come u have a child without a wife
<ChanSeba> skąd u dziecka bez żony
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en on 11 lutego
<ChanSeba> he 11 Feb
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl lubmil
<ChanSeba> lubmil
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl how come u have a child without a wife
<ChanSeba> skąd u dziecka bez żony
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en raj
<ChanSeba> Paradise
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en normalnie, miałem dziewczynę i zrobiliśmy dziecko
<ChanSeba> OK, I had a girl and we made a baby
<lubmil> away
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl bye lubmil
<ChanSeba> nie ma lubmil
<lubmil> już jestem
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ty skąd jesteś?
<ChanSeba> where are you from?
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: India
<lubmil> ach
<RajRajRaj> lubmil: bye good night
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en no faktycznie że pisałeś
<ChanSeba> well actually what you wrote
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl what about it
<ChanSeba> co o tym
<lubmil> RajRajRaj: baj baj
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en pisałeś że jesteś z Indii
<ChanSeba> you said you were from India
<lubmil> .tr :pl :en ale zapomniałem
<ChanSeba> but I forgot
<lubmil> .p Indie
<RajRajRaj> Ok
<ChanSeba> Connaught Place, IN: 28°C, Mgiełka, 1002 hPa, wsch. 02:12:32, zach. 15:42:00, wiatr 1.5 m/s (100°), wilg. 88%
<lubmil> .p Zielona Gora
<ChanSeba> Zielona Gora, PL: 18.89°C, Lekki deszcz, 1009 hPa, wsch. 05:20:09, zach. 20:47:23, wiatr 2.67 m/s (211.006°), wilg. 80%
<RajRajRaj> Haha
<RajRajRaj> .tr :en :pl search fpr Bangalore on google maps
<ChanSeba> wyszukaj фпр Bangalore na mapach Google
<RajRajRaj> :tr :en :pl bye good night i am sleep
<lubmil> .los sleep nosleep
<ChanSeba> lubmil: nosleep
<lubmil> uhm
#ubuntu-pk 2018-07-27
<Haris> hello all
<Haris> does mod_ruid2 work on ubuntu 14 ?
